# Just got my blood test in, am I fucked?



## Sanisent (Jul 26, 2011)

AGE:20
Last cycle:testosterone prop for 9 weeks with 2 weeks of masteron/tren at 200mg a week each. It was my only cycle. Its been a month since I ended PCT on clomid.

Testosterone, Free and Total-------                 UNITS--------reference interval
Testosterone, Serum              -------------317         ng/dL -----        249-836
Free Testosterone (Direct)       -------10.2        ng/mL         -----9.3-26.5

Estradiol                        -------------------------37.3        pg/mL         -----7.6-42.6
Roche ECLIA methodology


Should I get on HRT now or what? my levels are apparently really fucked and I am not enjoying it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 26, 2011)

What was your LH?


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 26, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> What was your LH?


 

Didn't buy that part of the test


----------



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats fairly low for a 20yr old... but i dunno if that warrants putting you on TRT at such young age.  Shame that you cycled at such young age.


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 26, 2011)

I feel pretty sick atm, i didnt think i'd have this issue from a 9week cycle.  Right now i think im feeling some of the sides from low t... I've got difficulty sleeping and some fatigue..


----------



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

Probably shouldn't have touched tren for first cycle at 20yr old.  Guess you'll learn it the hard way.


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 26, 2011)

At this point, i just want my test levels back to normal. Should I ask my doc for HRT?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 26, 2011)

Get off the message boards and go see a real life MD, ASAP.



/V


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 26, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Get off the message boards and go see a real life MD, ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 i agree with this u should talk to a doctor i dont know half as much as some of the member on this board but its up to you on whether or not your willing to gamble further with your health


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 26, 2011)

You need some time for recovery and you will be ok.
make new lab testing in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## MDR (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think waiting it out in the hopes that you bounce back is a good idea at all.  Follow Victor's advice and see an MD immediately.


----------



## bishop22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Obviously your PCT was bunk.. if thats bloodwork samples from a month ago.

If I were you, go see a real doctor.

If you ignore that, then id get another pct and run it with some OTC products as well, phytoserm or formastanzol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 26, 2011)

yes bad PCT and for sure your masteron and trenbolone was FAKE and its was TESTOSTERONE..so your testo level intake was height..


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 26, 2011)

what did you run for PCT? if Victor says go you'd better go. that really sucks man you shouldent have ran all those gears on first cycle plus 20 is just to young bro.


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to ask my doctor in the morning about HRT. I still can't believe I've managed to fuck up like this. Everyone warned me about using juice at my age but I thought I would recover. I suppose i'll go on self-prescribed HRT until my doc gets me a script... otherwise I'm going to continue feeling like shit for a couple more weeks. 

PCT was clomid for 4 weeks at 50mg a day.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 26, 2011)

any gyno?


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 26, 2011)

PCT was clomid for 4 weeks at 50mg a day.[/QUOTE]

wrong... it should of been something like this first day 200mg clomid and continue 100/100/100/50 and aromasin daily read read read and research research research before anything


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 26, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> any gyno?



No.


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 26, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> PCT was clomid for 4 weeks at 50mg a day.



wrong... it should of been something like this first day 200mg clomid and continue 100/100/100/50 and aromasin daily read read read and research research research before anything[/QUOTE]

I read all that I could, however, I assumed it was 100mg the first day and 50mg everyday after that for 4 weeks. Unfortunately I made an error...


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 26, 2011)

My only concern is the possibility of having kids in the future. Based on what heavyiron has written, I assume that you can still have kids on HRT with the use of HCG. anyone know if that's right?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, i'm almost positive you can still have kids in the future. But you really shouldn't have dabbled with ANY aas at your age, let alone tren. Go see a MD right away, and if he feels you need it, he'll probably send you to an endocrinologist.


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 27, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Yes, i'm almost positive you can still have kids in the future. But you really shouldn't have dabbled with ANY aas at your age, let alone tren. Go see a MD right away, and if he feels you need it, he'll probably send you to an endocrinologist.



Yeah,.. hindsight is 20/20 as they say. This is probably one of the most fucked up days of my life. 

I can't understand why my estrogen level would be high.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 27, 2011)

Dear friend,no worry for kids..you can still have and you will have it..but you are still too jung for kids! 
a lot of guys did over 20 cycles and still have kids...

a lot of guys start to use AAS under 18 also..its not so good. but better AAS then real drugs,etc.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 27, 2011)

a lot of guys start to use AAS under 18 also..its not so good. but better AAS then real drugs said:
			
		

> I know a lot of kids that started AAS in high school becuase my area is a very sport driven area
> some of then have kids now


----------



## MDR (Jul 27, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear friend,no worry for kids..you can still have and you will have it..but you are still too jung for kids!
> a lot of guys did over 20 cycles and still have kids...
> 
> a lot of guys start to use AAS under 18 also..its not so good. but better AAS then real drugs,etc.


 
You are just full of great advice in this thread.  Taking steroids under 18 is stupid and can be incredibly destructive.  It is hard enough to keep young kids from jumping into anabolics too soon,  and I think it is wildly irresponsible for you to post this kind of shit in an open forum.  No worry for kids?  Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 27, 2011)

MDR said:


> You are just full of great advice in this thread. Taking steroids under 18 is stupid and can be incredibly destructive. It is hard enough to keep young kids from jumping into anabolics too soon, and I think it is wildly irresponsible for you to post this kind of shit in an open forum. No worry for kids? Are you fucking kidding me?


 
I dont know why its irresponsible for him to post that its a fact that their are a lot of younger kids getting into prohormones and aas and i think u took this the wrong way im pretty sure he ment no worrys about kids becuase he CAN still have then and that your to young for kids but i could be incorrect as the rest of the stuff he said it has been a little shitty


----------



## GMO (Jul 27, 2011)

MDR said:


> You are just full of great advice in this thread. Taking steroids under 18 is stupid and can be incredibly destructive. It is hard enough to keep young kids from jumping into anabolics too soon, and I think it is wildly irresponsible for you to post this kind of shit in an open forum. No worry for kids? Are you fucking kidding me?


 

x2...and negged.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jul 27, 2011)

MDR said:


> You are just full of great advice in this thread.  Taking steroids under 18 is stupid and can be incredibly destructive.  It is hard enough to keep young kids from jumping into anabolics too soon,  and I think it is wildly irresponsible for you to post this kind of shit in an open forum.  No worry for kids?  Are you fucking kidding me?



I missed  where he said it was ok to.take ass at a young age ,he said a lot are,should he have said  kid your screwed,


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 27, 2011)

MDR said:


> You are just full of great advice in this thread. Taking steroids under 18 is stupid and can be incredibly destructive. It is hard enough to keep young kids from jumping into anabolics too soon, and I think it is wildly irresponsible for you to post this kind of shit in an open forum. No worry for kids? Are you fucking kidding me?


 
I could not agree more.  Mods, you should consider making this a sticky so the young ones can actually see the truth when we tell them "Don't do it!"


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> AGE:20
> Last cycle:testosterone prop for 9 weeks with 2 weeks of masteron/tren at 200mg a week each. It was my only cycle. Its been a month since I ended PCT on clomid.
> 
> Testosterone, Free and Total-------                 UNITS--------reference interval
> ...




you'll bounce back. its only been 4 weeks.  I'm not sure why you are freaking out.

what did you expect to happen after a cycle ?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 27, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> Yeah,.. hindsight is 20/20 as they say. This is probably one of the most fucked up days of my life.
> 
> I can't understand why my estrogen level would be high.



Your body will literally tear itself in two to achieve homeostasis. It will spike other hormone levels if it feels it must counteract another (say, testosterone) and yeah, it sucks. But theres still a good chance you'll recover.


----------



## joesmo1 (Jul 27, 2011)

considering you ran tren and it was a weak PCT you should be thrilled at those results. 

just give it more time and you will bounce back.   do not go on HRT, that would be majorly dumb at your age.  

next time you need hcg as a kickstart to PCT.


----------



## girpy (Jul 27, 2011)

MDR said:


> You are just full of great advice in this thread.  Taking steroids under 18 is stupid and can be incredibly destructive.  It is hard enough to keep young kids from jumping into anabolics too soon,  and I think it is wildly irresponsible for you to post this kind of shit in an open forum.  No worry for kids?  Are you fucking kidding me?





you realize WP is saying it's no worries for him to have kids even if on HRT.....hes not saying its no worries for kids to take AAS. Re-read what he posted, at worst he says that while AAS is bad, they are better than real drugs, not that anyone should do them at that age.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 27, 2011)

youll bounce back bro dont freak out your only 20. the doc aint putting you on hrt thats for sure at 20


----------



## pebble (Jul 27, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> AGE:20
> Last cycle:testosterone prop for 9 weeks with 2 weeks of masteron/tren at 200mg a week each. It was my only cycle. Its been a month since I ended PCT on clomid.
> 
> Testosterone, Free and Total-------                 UNITS--------reference interval
> ...




I have o clue why you would consider HRT.   You are in normal ranges for every variable you posted.  As far as your doc is concerned you are on the low end of acceptable ranges and should be just fine.  If I was your MD I would not even consider putting you on HRT at this point.  

Did you do blood work before your cycle?  How can  you be sure that you are lower now (after the cycle) than you were before?

Sorry that you have low Test dude, but you should have treated this "experiement" with a little more respect and you would know if this is  natural or the result of your cycle.


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2011)

It's silly people are freaking out over this.

4-6 weeks you will be well on you way to recovery. Absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think it is a major issue but you should not of run Tren in first cycle or any AAS cycle at your age really. Why do people think they need more than Test for a first cycle? You don't even know what Test is going to do to you. Now this is my opinion on this issue. You should run another PCT for a few weeks with Aromasin and Clomid. 
Aromasin at 25/12.5/12.5mgs ed with Clomid at 100/75/50mgs ed
Then have another blood test done. If you are still low 2-4 wks after that then go to the doctor. You could go to the doctor now anyway but I highly highly doubt any doctor will put you HRT unless you go to a Anti aging clinic and even then they may not chance it or moniter you correctly. Going on a self prescribed TRT is also a very bad idea. This will only reduce the chances of you ever recovering and possibly make it that you may not have kids. Your insurance is almost certainly not going to cover any type of TRT at your age with levels where yours are. This is not considered low by most doctors sadly. I think you will be fine if you avoid AAS for a little while run a 3-4 PCT as I stated above and retest after that. You made a lot of mistakes with your cycle IF YOU ARE CONCERNED ABOUT YOUR HEALTH DO NOT RUN A CYCLE UNPREPARED AGAIN!!! Going to the doctor can be a good thing but may not work out as good as you would like. I will never say don't go to the doc but the chances of finding a good doc in regards to understanding AAS is not very common. It would not hurt to tell the doc what you did and ask him to prescribe blood work for you.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 27, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I don't think it is a major issue but you should not of run Tren in first cycle or any AAS cycle at your age really. Why do people think they need more than Test for a first cycle? You don't even know what Test is going to do to you. Now this is my opinion on this issue. You should run another PCT for a few weeks with Aromasin and Clomid.
> Aromasin at 25/12.5/12.5mgs ed with Clomid at 100/75/50mgs ed
> Then have another blood test done. If you are still low 2-4 wks after that then go to the doctor. You could go to the doctor now anyway but I highly highly doubt any doctor will put you HRT unless you go to a Anti aging clinic and even then they may not chance it or moniter you correctly. Going on a self prescribed TRT is also a very bad idea. This will only reduce the chances of you ever recovering and possibly make it that you may not have kids. Your insurance is almost certainly not going to cover any type of TRT at your age with levels where yours are. This is not considered low by most doctors sadly. I think you will be fine if you avoid AAS for a little while run a 3-4 PCT as I stated above and retest after that. You made a lot of mistakes with your cycle IF YOU ARE CONCERNED ABOUT YOUR HEALTH DO NOT RUN A CYCLE UNPREPARED AGAIN!!! Going to the doctor can be a good thing but may not work out as good as you would like. I will never say don't go to the doc but the chances of finding a good doc in regards to understanding AAS is not very common. It would not hurt to tell the doc what you did and ask him to prescribe blood work for you.


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 27, 2011)

I have extremestane (or however you spell it) and clomiphene on the way.. I'll run pct for another month and see what happens. I still plan to run more cycles in the future...


----------



## njc (Jul 27, 2011)

ROID said:


> It's silly people are freaking out over this.
> 
> 4-6 weeks you will be well on you way to recovery. Absolutely nothing to worry about.


 

Exactly.  I cant believe I read this far down the thread and only found one other person saying this.  4 weeks post cycle??  Thats nothing.  It can, and VERY OFTEN DOES, take months for people to recover.  Even then, OP, if you do not recover there are still protocols you can use to try to boost it again using HCG, Tore, Tamox, etc.

DO NOT GO on "self-administered TRT until you see your doctor."  That is an absolutely horrible idea.  If you think youre messed up now....taking more steroids now will make your situation 50 times worse.  Give it some time....4 weeks...sheesh...


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 27, 2011)

njc said:


> Exactly.  I cant believe I read this far down the thread and only found one other person saying this.  4 weeks post cycle??  Thats nothing.  It can, and VERY OFTEN DOES, take months for people to recover.  Even then, OP, if you do not recover there are still protocols you can use to try to boost it again using HCG, Tore, Tamox, etc.
> 
> DO NOT GO on "self-administered TRT until you see your doctor."  That is an absolutely horrible idea.  If you think youre messed up now....taking more steroids now will make your situation 50 times worse.  Give it some time....4 weeks...sheesh...



My main concerns are some of the sides from being low on T.. my sleep hasnt been quite the same, it seems like it takes longer to fall asleep and I don't sleep as long. There are some other things aswell....


----------



## njc (Jul 27, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> My main concerns are some of the sides from being low on T.. my sleep hasnt been quite the same, it seems like it takes longer to fall asleep and I don't sleep as long. There are some other things aswell....


 

Yeah low T is a bitch.  Do you have any libido?  Mine was gone for about 4 months after my last test/tren/mast cycle.  It took forever to come back.  Its why Im not gonna cycle anymore.  Just gonna stick to peptides.


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 27, 2011)

njc said:


> Yeah low T is a bitch.  Do you have any libido?  Mine was gone for about 4 months after my last test/tren/mast cycle.  It took forever to come back.  Its why Im not gonna cycle anymore.  Just gonna stick to peptides.


 

Yes... It's probably the worst of the sides.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2011)

Just retest in 4 weeks. No gear!


----------



## quark (Jul 27, 2011)

roid said:


> it's silly people are freaking out over this.
> 
> 4-6 weeks you will be well on you way to recovery. Absolutely nothing to worry about.



x2


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 27, 2011)

do as your told kid before you fuck up bad


----------



## MDR (Jul 27, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> I dont know why its irresponsible for him to post that its a fact that their are a lot of younger kids getting into prohormones and aas and i think u took this the wrong way im pretty sure he ment no worrys about kids becuase he CAN still have then and that your to young for kids but i could be incorrect as the rest of the stuff he said it has been a little shitty


 
In hindsight, I did misinterpret what was said about when he said no worry for kids, but in my defense the broken English can be a bit difficult to decipher.  I still think the post was objectionable, and after all the blatant marketing B.S. in the rest of the thread, any intimation that kids taking AAS is not that bad just rubbed me the wrong way.  I've worked with H.S. athletes for many years, and suggesting that it is better than other drugs is not a good way to deal with a drug that is horribly abused by this age group, and can be very costly to their health and well-being.  There are plenty of chances for W.P. to market their product here, they don't need to be telling kids 18 and under it is not a big deal, because it is a VERY big deal.  Comparing it to other drugs is like talking about violence and saying knives are better than guns.


----------



## Breadlift (Jul 27, 2011)

I've rewrote what WP said so it's easier to understand, I hope you don't mind. 

He didnt mean there's no harm in kids taking steroids.



World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear friend,no worry for kids..you can still have and you will have it..but you are still too jung for kids!
> a lot of guys did over 20 cycles and still have kids...
> 
> a lot of guys start to use AAS under 18 also..its not so good. but better AAS then real drugs,etc.



=

Don't worry you will still be able to have children but you're to young to start a family! Alot of guys have done over 20cycles and have still managed to have children.

Alot of guys use AAS that are under 18, it's not wise to do so, but it's better than doing real drugs like heroin/crack/meth etc.


----------



## minimal (Jul 27, 2011)

Breadlift said:


> I've rewrote what WP said so it's easier to understand, I hope you don't mind.
> 
> He didnt mean there's no harm in kids taking steroids.
> 
> ...



lol. thanks man.


----------



## ROID (Jul 28, 2011)

can't sleep ???

lol, damn I wish i could go back to being so naive


----------



## KUVinny (Jul 28, 2011)

When you came off cycler and began clomid your body was pumping out aromatase enzyme like mad. The clomid helped to block the estrogen however it seems likely than any test that you may have started to produce naturally was overwhelmed by the circulating enzyme.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> I have extremestane (or however you spell it) and clomiphene on the way.. I'll run pct for another month and see what happens. I still plan to run more cycles in the future...


 
when, next year? you've got 50 posts, pm someone who knows what they're doing and ask them to walk you through it , 5 yrs from now.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

I think everyone freaked out in this thread, shit. 

1. You didn't fuck up, you just didn't fully understand what you were doing
2. The feeling that you're feeling now is in part to your low-ish test range, its ok, you ever wonder why women are fucked in the head? It'll pass
3. You can and will be able to recover from this

There's more knowledgeable people out there than me regarding PCT stuff but this would be my approach:
Run PCT with HCG and aromasin, start the aromasin high before the HCG so its active in your system. I'd also try out some of the OTC stuff that some supplement companies have come up with (unleashed, post cycle - but not necessarily those two products).

After that clears, wait another 4 weeks before being retested and evaluate the situation.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2011)

MDR said:


> You are just full of great advice in this thread.  Taking steroids under 18 is stupid and can be incredibly destructive.  It is hard enough to keep young kids from jumping into anabolics too soon,  and I think it is wildly irresponsible for you to post this kind of shit in an open forum.  No worry for kids?  Are you fucking kidding me?



All of this.


----------



## squigader (Jul 28, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> I have extremestane (or however you spell it) and clomiphene on the way.. I'll run pct for another month and see what happens. I still plan to run more cycles in the future...



Maybe leave the cycles for a little farther in the future than you had planned? If your levels don't bounce back in the next 3-4 weeks, you could have some serious trouble. It's not just about the PCT - playing around with AAS is dangerous around these ages.


----------



## NJRiot (Jul 28, 2011)

4 weeks is not enough time to balance estrogen n testerone levels. My test levels take 3 to 4 months to normalize.  Stop worrying!


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 29, 2011)

*UPDATE:*  Just got back from my doctor's office. I gave him the lab of my hormone panel and he decided to put me on HRT. He said my estrogen was normal (which I don't agree with) and my test was low, so the only option was to put me on supplemental testosterone.

I personally don't like the idea of being on test for the rest of my life, so I'm going to run another PCT for a month and retest. I'm planning on running clomid for 100/100/100/50 with aromasin @12.5 eod. Hopefully I get it right this time and recover..

I appreciate everyone's advice on this, and I'll keep this updated.


----------



## country1911 (Jul 29, 2011)

Were you honest with the doc about the aas? 

Surprising they would put you on hrt knowing you were using aas recently.


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 29, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> *UPDATE:* Just got back from my doctor's office. I gave him the lab of my hormone panel and he decided to put me on HRT. He said my estrogen was normal (which I don't agree with) and my test was low, so the only option was to put me on supplemental testosterone.


 Surprised, and I am not a doctor, but I think you have the right idea while your doctor is flat wrong.

 Also, keep exercising (lifting) and eating right. Wait at least another month after your next PCT before blood testing again.

You might want to use the aromasin daily instead of every other day.

I am not sure about Clomid at 100 a day even through week 3. Your poor prostrate is going to be so full of cum something might burst!  Don't forget to do this


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 29, 2011)

What kind of doc did you go and see, endo or just your primary MD?




/V


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 29, 2011)

country1911 said:


> Were you honest with the doc about the aas?
> 
> Surprising they would put you on hrt knowing you were using aas recently.



I did not mention the AAS.




			
				VictorZ06 said:
			
		

> What kind of doc did you go and see, endo or just your primary MD?



He is my primary MD.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> I did not mention the AAS.
> 
> He is my primary MD.




*MENTION* your AAS use and go and see an *endocrinologist*.  Be completely honest.

Anything short of doing this would be foolish on your part.



/V


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 29, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> *MENTION* your AAS use and go and see an *endocrinologist*.  Be completely honest.
> 
> Anything short of doing this would be foolish on your part.
> 
> ...



Is there any added benefit of using an endocrinologist? Wouldn't he just tell me to wait until the levels return to normal and/or put me on a anti-estrogen? I was thinking the best option atm is to run pct for a month and then retest a month later..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> Is there any added benefit of using an endocrinologist?




Yes.  They are far more familiar with this type of medicinal science.  Getting thrown on HRT at 20 years old doesn't sit right with me.  You should seek other opinions, not just those here on a message board.




/V


----------



## rocco0218 (Jul 29, 2011)

Take hcg for three months.  1500iu 3 times a week. You will be back to normal after that.


----------



## KUVinny (Jul 29, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> Take hcg for three months.  1500iu 3 times a week. You will be back to normal after that.



That is a vastly irresponsible suggestion.


----------



## rocco0218 (Jul 29, 2011)

Not really!! That is what my doc prescribed for me, but in a much higher dose.


----------



## country1911 (Jul 29, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree that honesty with your doc here is paramount.  How do you expect them to properly diagnose you when they only know half the history?

You have gotten great advice, for the most part, in this thread, now use it.  

Sent from my Evo


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 29, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> take hcg for three months.  1500iu 3 times a week. You will be back to normal after that.



hcg is supressive


----------



## rocco0218 (Jul 29, 2011)

3 months is a safe route...go see the doc!


----------



## lcht2 (Aug 1, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I don't think it is a major issue but you should not of run Tren in first cycle or any AAS cycle at your age really. Why do people think they need more than Test for a first cycle? You don't even know what Test is going to do to you. Now this is my opinion on this issue. You should run another PCT for a few weeks with Aromasin and Clomid.
> Aromasin at 25/12.5/12.5mgs ed with Clomid at 100/75/50mgs ed
> Then have another blood test done. If you are still low 2-4 wks after that then go to the doctor. You could go to the doctor now anyway but I highly highly doubt any doctor will put you HRT unless you go to a Anti aging clinic and even then they may not chance it or moniter you correctly. Going on a self prescribed TRT is also a very bad idea. This will only reduce the chances of you ever recovering and possibly make it that you may not have kids. Your insurance is almost certainly not going to cover any type of TRT at your age with levels where yours are. This is not considered low by most doctors sadly. I think you will be fine if you avoid AAS for a little while run a 3-4 PCT as I stated above and retest after that. You made a lot of mistakes with your cycle IF YOU ARE CONCERNED ABOUT YOUR HEALTH DO NOT RUN A CYCLE UNPREPARED AGAIN!!! Going to the doctor can be a good thing but may not work out as good as you would like. I will never say don't go to the doc but the chances of finding a good doc in regards to understanding AAS is not very common. It would not hurt to tell the doc what you did and ask him to prescribe blood work for you.


 

good post but if a doctor isnt going to put him on HRT now bc of age and current hormone levels, why would you think he would do so after another 4 week PCT?....


----------



## lcht2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> I still plan to run more cycles in the future...


 

kind of seems oxymoronish if you ask me. why bother with all this nonsense dr HRT TRT low hormone level BS if your just going to continue? insanity is doing something over and over the same and expecting different results..guess what, next cycle you run, your shit will be shut down again dureing PCT and afterwards. your waisting these guys' time by asking questions that you really arent too concerned with the answer to. just my observation


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 1, 2011)

I give you props for sticking around and listening.  Do what Vic is suggesting man.  He knows his shit, and an endo will give you much better advice.  I absolutely cannot believe that a doc would prescribe you TRT...what a quack.


----------



## joesmo1 (Aug 1, 2011)

wow look at all these responses.    had you run a proper PCT and run hcg while ON your cycle to keep your nuts plump you would not be in this situation.    i just hope you do not do anything stupid like jump on HRT or run insane dosages of drugs when it isn't necessary.   i bet if you ran 12.5mg ED of clomid for 3 weeks and then just sat tight for another couple weeks and let your body take over your total test will be 500+ easily


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 1, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> *MENTION* your AAS use and go and see an *endocrinologist*.  Be completely honest.
> 
> Anything short of doing this would be foolish on your part.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't a urologist be better than an endo?


----------



## country1911 (Aug 2, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Wouldn't a urologist be better than an endo?



Endocrinology (from Greek ἔνδον, endo, "within"; κρῑνω, krīnō, "to separate"; and -λογία, -logia) is a branch of biology and medicine dealing with the endocrine system, its diseases, and its specific secretions called hormones(such as test.)


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 2, 2011)

While you're busy copy pasting like the genius you are, you should add urology to your findings.


----------



## country1911 (Aug 2, 2011)

Urology (from Greek οὖρον - oûron, "urine" and -λογία, -logia "study of") is the medical and surgical specialty that focuses on the urinary tracts of males and females, and on the reproductive system of males. Medical professionals specializing in the field of urology are called urologists and are trained to diagnose, treat, and manage patients with urological disorders. The organs covered by urology include the kidneys, adrenal glands, ureters, urinary bladder, urethra, and the male reproductive organs (testes, epididymis, vas deferens, seminal vesicles, prostate and penis). Urology is one of the most competitive specialties to enter for physicians.[1]
The urinary and reproductive tracts are closely linked, and disorders of one often affect the other. Urology combines management of medical (i.e., non-surgical) problems such as urinary tract infections and benign prostatic hyperplasia, as well as surgical problems such as the surgical management of cancers, the correction of congenital abnormalities, and correcting stress incontinence. *Urology is closely related to, and in some cases overlaps* with, the medical fields of oncology, nephrology, gynecology, andrology, pediatric surgery, gastroenterology, and *endocrinology*.

Meaning, close but not quite, sorry.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 2, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Wouldn't a urologist be better than an endo?


 

Mine was.


To the OP - Your family MD hasn't a clue, and he should be confused seeing that you didn't fully disclose your aas useage.  If you don't want to disclose the useage, do the clomid and aromasin.  If you do want to disclose everything, you're going to be at his mercy and that information will be in the MIB for the rest of your life.  ANYTIME you sign a HIPPA release form, that information will be provided.  

Apply for life insurance, it's there.  Health insurance, same thing.


----------

